# Seasonings to Buy



## Jasony (Mar 18, 2022)

Some good ones are buffalo sauce, chipotle, and soul seasoning.  Who has tried one or more of these?  What do you use them on?  I like soul seasoning on chicken and burgers.  I like buffalo sauce on chicken, obviously, duh.   Finally, I like chipotle on pork and fish.


----------



## Lammchen (Mar 28, 2022)

I have a huge cabinet of seasonings! Have you tried Old Bay on things? 

Some of the daily seasonings I use are garlic powder, onion powder, cumin and ground red pepper powder (sparingly!). 

I have tried some of the seasonings that are combined together and the pizza one is my favorite to use but some of the others I don't really care for.


----------



## Butterfly88 (Mar 28, 2022)

I love seasonings!  They make food so flavorful.  Italian seasoning is my favorite.


----------

